# Worried about the smell of my buds.



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 11, 2021)

I’m about 3/4 through harvest of three plants. Man it takes a while to trim!  It’s drying well but the smell is more of outside/hay/grass smell than weed like I was expecting. The grow is white widow   im only in day 2 of curing though. Will it improve over time?  Thanks for any hints.


----------



## Airbone (Oct 12, 2021)

How long did you let them hang before you put them in jars?


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 12, 2021)

does it smell like alfalfa , Kentucky blue grass , or side oats gramma?


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 12, 2021)

Airbone said:


> How long did you let them hang before you put them in jars?


About 7 days. Have others hanging now. It’s a clean smell just more like hay than weed


----------



## pute (Oct 12, 2021)

That is normal in many strains. Once in jars after a few days the smell should return if you did it right.  However, don't rush things and put wet pot in a jar.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2021)

pute said:


> That is normal in many strains. Once in jars after a few days the smell should return if you did it right.  However, don't rush things and put wet pot in a jar.


If the buds still squish like they are not dry (damp) you can put them insdie a brown paper grocery bag with ripped up newspaper . teh put the bags inside a sealed container like a lrg tote or new garbage can.
This slows the dry down a bit, throw a humidity meter inside one of the bags and check daily, when 62% then jar up for burping


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> If the buds still squish like they are not dry (damp) you can put them insdie a brown paper grocery bag with ripped up newspaper . teh put the bags inside a sealed container like a lrg tote or new garbage can.
> This slows the dry down a bit, throw a humidity meter inside one of the bags and check daily, when 62% then jar up for burping


 Thanks I’ll try and set that up tonight


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 12, 2021)

I also have humidity meters coming tomorrow and the humidity packs just in case. Growing weed is tougher than I thought!


----------



## pute (Oct 12, 2021)

QUOTE="Bullshoalsguy, post: 1141057, member: 62348"]
I also have humidity meters coming tomorrow and the humidity packs just in case. Growing weed is tougher than I thought! 
[/QUOTE]
No it's not ....in no time this will all be a simple routine.  When I first started I thought I was gonna go crazy.... referring to mt noted and books plus questions on forums .....now I can do this in my sleep.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2021)

Bullshoalsguy said:


> I also have humidity meters coming tomorrow and the humidity packs just in case. Growing weed is tougher than I thought!


Did you get 62% paks? You will put them in final jar once weed has been dried and burp properly


----------



## pute (Oct 12, 2021)

Before long you can also through out little toys like humidity meters....you will know by sight and feel.

Those packs change the taste and smell of the final product....get rid of them.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2021)

pute said:


> Before long you can also through out little toys like humidity meters....you will know by sight and feel.


I still like mine, I put it in the large tote where i do final dry to slow it down, and I can be sure I am at 62% and no lower if possible 60% is fine too. I do not have a revolving grow room such as you LOL.........


----------



## pute (Oct 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I still like mine, I put it in the large tote where i do final dry to slow it down, and I can be sure I am at 62% and no lower if possible 60% is fine too. I do not have a revolving grow room such as you LOL.........


Fargin Rookie.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2021)

pute said:


> Fargin Rookie.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 12, 2021)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee......................................


----------



## Airbone (Oct 12, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> View attachment 280492


You can still do it the right way 4-5 times a year.


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 12, 2021)

Too funny. I just hope I get some good bud.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2021)

Airbone said:


> You can still do it the right way 4-5 times a year.


Ahhh Young GrassHopper
When you can Grow that many yields I shall call you
Pute too.


----------

